# Family doesn't always understand



## Matt Dawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I see people post on here every now and then asking about how they tell their family members they plan on traveling. Obviously there's no "step 1, step 2" guide on telling them; you just fucking tell them. But you need to understand that (as long as your 18 or older) you're not telling them to get permission, you're telling as a courtesy. And there's no guarantee they'll understand. Mine sure don't! Lol

I never expected them to understand, given their background. My mom is a nurse and my dad was a computer technician of some sort. My dad was making 6 figures a year and my mom is probably close to that.. They're very "upper middle class" is what I'm getting at.

I've told all my family that I plan on leaving this weekend. And while they all say "we love you and support whatever decisions you make" they sure aren't wasting any time trying to bribe me out of this plan (which I've been planning for years!).

I'm being told that if I stay they'll give me a free place to stay and pay for classes so I can "get my life back on track" and "find a decent job to support myself for years to come." They don't understand that I'm leaving to avoid all of that!

They don't understand that I don't want their money or their house or fancy vehicles. I don't want that ugly upper middle class life! (Not yet anyway..)

In the end, it's my life. It's your life. The only choices that matter are your own. Dont ever let someone talk you out of something you want, especially when you're young and have got an entire life ahead of you


----------



## buffalobill (Jun 7, 2015)

I feel it in the same spot do you own a car cause my folks baught me one like right before I turned 18 now I don't know what to do with it I won't settle down and save money this whole summer just so I can have a intimidating hunk of mettal under my parents name to drain my time spent


----------



## Matt Dawg (Jun 7, 2015)

buffalobill said:


> I feel it in the same spot do you own a car cause my folks baught me one like right before I turned 18 now I don't know what to do with it I won't settle down and save money this whole summer just so I can have a intimidating hunk of mettal under my parents name to drain my time spent


I do have a car that I bought a while ago. I'm selling mine to fund my travels for a while. My family doesn't like that, but the only reason I got the car was to sell it when I was ready to leave.

I dunno what you can do with yours.. if it's in your name then you can pretty much do whatever you want.. Sell it, park it, or drive it until it runs out of gas and leave it on the side of the road to get towed..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2015)

It might take a while, but your parents (hopefully) will come around. It took my parents like 10 years, but at least we can talk about my hobo lifestyle without my mom bursting into tears...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 8, 2015)

@Just Matthew ...Take it from someone who's spent her whole life denying the gypsy in me so I could live the right life that was expected of me...and is just now getting started...

*Don't* live for anyone, but yourself!

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## landpirate (Jun 8, 2015)

parents will worry about you whatever you do. Even if you live in their shadow doing as you're told they will find something they're not happy about or that stresses them out. At the end of the day by doing what you want 50% percent of your family will be happy (YOU!) instead of all of you being miserable.

I am lucky my mum is very supportive and always has been. That's not to say she doesn't freak out sometimes or that she doesn't occasionally call me crying and ask me to "come home", but I am a grownup (33) I can do what i like. Be honest with them, keep in touch so they know you're alright and don't burn your bridges, because sometimes you might really need to sleep on your ma & pa's couch and raid their fridge.


----------

